# Transférer une série tv achetée sur iPad vers itunes PC



## Starrk (20 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai acheter une série tv à partir de mon iPad et il m'est  impossible de la synchroniser sur itunes pc.Alors jessaie de la re-télécharger gratuitement (vu que je l'ai déjà acheter)à partirde mon pc mais il n'y a pas moyen de la récupérer sans la re-payer.
Donc du coup impossible pour moi de restaurer mon iPad sans récupérer ma série tv.
Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci de me la donner


----------



## AlabamaTom (21 Juin 2011)

As-tu essayé clic droit sur ton iPad dans iTunes puis transférer les achats ?
Normalement tu retrouvera ta série dans iTunes dans l'onglet série TV.


----------



## Starrk (21 Juin 2011)

Nickel, merci du coup demain Alabama Tom !!!


----------

